# Intermittent Microwave Problem



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

The microwave started acting funny the last trip. The light would come on but the turntable and heat would not. After giving it a few bumps it would work but very sporadic. Anyway, took it to the dealer and sure enough I talked to them today and they say it works fine. Anyone having the same issue? I may use it one more time this season then by the time next season rolls around I will be out of warranty. The microwave needs replaced but the dealer says not if it is working. Thoughts?


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

If it works when you bump it, it is most likely a loose connection, cold solder joint or crack in the control board. Most microwave problems with units that have some age on them, are a bad magnatron or control board. Remember that the squeeky wheel gets the grease. I would bug the heck out of the dealer. Explain that it is an intermittent problem and they may have to bump it to reproduce the problem. Or, you could bother Keystone. Eventually, they'll get tired of you and get you a new microwave.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Keep in mind these are very inexpensive microwaves. If the round trip cost of you to take the trailer in for warranty work exceeds about $50 (gas or time) you would be better off just buying a replacement yourself.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

$50 for the microwave... that makes a difference. Not worth the trouble. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

my parent have a 2011 (cant remember the modle number) outback fifth wheel. they had the same issue and finally after the 3rd time of brnging it back the dealer said yeah something is wrong. they ordered a new one and put it in and it has issues also. it seems with the one thats in it now that you can wiggle the door up and down and it will cause it to not work. there is some sort of safety switch in the door that is causeing this. maybe thats you issue and why banging on it makes it work.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

I talked with the dealership today. They said they have ordered a microwave but have no idea when it will be in.

When I bought my Outback I spent $1500 more to not drive four hours and have a dependable dealership close by if I needed them. The stories about local dealers that wouldn't do warranty work scared me a little. That money was wasted!

This is the biggest dealer for miles and their service department is absolutely the pits. How do they stay in business? I should have known when I dropped it off. The office looked like a tornado hit and scattered parts, tools and paper everywhere. These yahoos couldn't find their ass with both hands.

If I ran my business this way the doors would have closed long ago: "well Mr. customer I don't know when we will be there. If we're not there in a couple of weeks give us a call." You call that customer service?

Times I have called to find out what's going on = 3 
Times they called me to give me updates = 0

I'm still not convinced that the microwave and stickers are ordered. I guess we will see.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Kevin K said:


> I talked with the dealership today. They said they have ordered a microwave but have no idea when it will be in.
> 
> When I bought my Outback I spent $1500 more to not drive four hours and have a dependable dealership close by if I needed them. The stories about local dealers that wouldn't do warranty work scared me a little. That money was wasted!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, all to many RV dealers have no concept of customer service. I suggest that after this debacle is over, you post in the "RV Dealers and Service Centers" forum, letting others in your area know about your experience. Because RV manufacturers really have no say in the way a dealership manages its service department (or non-service dep't, in this case), the only thing that affects them is "word of mouth." The internet is a wonderful thing, when it comes to "word of mouth!"

But that's just me.

Mike


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

I noticed the same thing about 3 times with ours, I believe it's a Dometic brand. I've "cured" it by just making sure I give the door a nice, steady, almost "slam" type close as opposed to gently pushing it shut. Seemed like it had something to do with the door latch interlock and the operating mechanism.


----------

